# Free Lures - Testers Wanted



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Courtesy of our good friends at GT Fishing and Leisure, http://www.gtfishingandleisure.com.au we have a bunch of hard bodied lures to send out to AKFF members.

Yes there is a catch and that is that we ask that you use the lure in the next few weeks and send a 'report' back to GT Fishing on how the lure performed, the positives/negatives and how many fish you caught with it!

These lures have been sourced by GT Fishing and they are seeking feedback from fishermen so that they can make changes, alterations etc before they bring in a bulk order.

there is a selection of diving minnows, small chubby style lures, larger chubbies with spinnerblades, large minnows, medium poppers etc - pics attached. There are approx 20 lures to give out so I need around 10 guys to volunteer (2 lures per person)

So, if you would like a lure (max 2 per person) please put your name down in this thread and advise of your preferred style and what sort of fish you intend to target with it. By the end of this week we will select the lucky fishermen and will send the lures out early next week. Please note that we WILL require your feedback in the next few weeks, so if you are not capable/willing to do that then please do not reply.

Cheers.

Dave


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Will happily give one or two of the three "skinniest" minnows at the top of the last image a run on the snook down here, wont put my hand up for any of the others as I wouldn't be able to use them to their full potential. The ones I mentioned look a bit like a double clutch (http://www.bass.jp/lure.php?mode=detail&code=DaMiDoSP15070247), the double clutches are good on the snook so they should be too.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Will happily take the deep diving minnows in the second pic. The blue one and the white one to be more precise. 8)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mate ill gladly test any smaller style shallow diving minnows, happy to send a donation to akff for postage

cheers pete


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Pictures 1 and 4 for me Davey. I will be targeting flathead predominantly with Bream and Whiting as a welcome side catch in the upper reaches of Sydney Harbour.

Should get out 4 or 5 times in the next 2 weeks so should give them a decent run for their money.

By the way Davey.......have I ever told you that you are a very handsome man (I might have after 87 beers in the Whitsundays). You are certainly a man to be reckoned with and a man to be admired. And I am not just saying that because you are giving out lures. But as a scientist and marine biologist by trade I feel that I am in many ways quite well positioned to help you out.

You are smart enough to make the right decision.

JT


----------



## adventurelover (Dec 5, 2007)

i'll troll one of the big minnows for snapper and the golden chubby for bream in the boat harbor. i'm gonna get me some dinner!!
Ango


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I'd be happy to try the poppers in the third pic ;-) The Black and white one and the clear pinky one  Any luck these could be the lures that put me onto some fish, now that would be a change :shock:

Davey

I will be targeting bass with mine ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Shiny Things






















More than Happy to give a couple a swim past some bream
Preferred length 50mm or under, colour preference Natural (light)
Will leave the choice (if chosen) to you, I think you might know the styles I like ;-) :lol:
viewtopic.php?p=223052#p223052


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Would love to test 2, what a great idea!

Will be fishing Freshwater and Salt so would love one of the Fatter looking dark ones on the top photo and perhaps one of the smaller, similar models that look like a Chubby ( Anything fat, gold and round ). Around these parts even Cod and Yella's are taking imitations so can pretty much bet my wage on some sort of promising, performance review.

Thanks again to GT Fishing and Accesories.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd be keen to try some of the deep diving minnows (large ones). We troll minnows from the back of the yaks down here for snapper in Port Phillip Bay.

I have generally been using red head colours but am willing to try other colours.

Cheers,

Al


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll happily give any of the chubby style lures a solid testing around Pittwater/Narrabeen Lake. If possible, I could also use some of the bigger minnows for Kings or Salmon around my area, however I'd probably put the bream styles to more use and it looks like the others would give them more of a workout than me antway. At the moment I've got plenty of time to test them out, and would be more than happy to write up a report for them. What a great idea, thanks GT Fishing Accessories!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Would be happy to give any of the lures that dive to between 2.5 and 5 mtrs a go. I usually fish 2-3 times a week and mostly troll for Snapper and anything else that will bite. I'm always keen to give a new lure a try and write a report.


----------



## madkeensam (Jul 27, 2008)

Bloody hell 2 free lures and all i gota do is reply on how good they were, sounds good to me. 

I would mainly use them for snapper/squire so the lures in the 4th picture might be worth a try.

To be even more precise i reckon the 2nd, 3rd or 4th one might be the go


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Happy to give a deep diver a go in the ocean up here
Regards
Ant


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

If you need any more testers you know I can do a comparison to a few other lures.

The popper and Pic 4 "rapala tail dancer" style I can give a workout on bream, flaties and EP's if I head upstream.

Ash


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Ill put my hand up as well Davey,
Any of them will do me fine around here, and i get out pretty much everyday so id be very keen to give a couple of new lures a good workout. 8)
Small to medium lures ill be targetting bream, flathead, whiting, bass and EP's.
Larger lures will be for Salmon, tailor and Mulloway


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Davey
I'd love to give one of the poppers a go on the Bream & Whiting at Sussex on the long weekend. You can throw ina shallow diver for the flathead while you're at it. I promise they will get a solid workout over the four days I'll be on Sussex Inlet, St Georges Basin & Swan Lake.

Cheers
Wayne


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

happy to test some of those shallow divers on the bream ,flathead round narrabeen .

anything you think is a fair thing and ill be happy

cheers
craig


----------



## ratfish (Oct 21, 2008)

Well i'm going to hit a few lakes and streams over the next couple of weeks chasing some trout and hopefully some fat yella's if you've got anything fresh looking left over davey happy to give them a run along.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Love to try a deep diver & a popper. Maybe one of everything ;-) ?


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Shallow diving chubby and popper. Fresh water for bass and toga.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Same as Legacy, I'm also interested in the thin deep diving minnows for catching salmon trout and snook. They look the goods.


----------



## sailfin (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd be interested in the Chubbies with spinners and any fat bodied lures to target Murray cod.
I have a cod trip planned soon.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Seems like you have a lot of volunteeers, but I may as well hold up the hand for a couple that no one else wants 

Dave


----------



## Sidetrak (Dec 16, 2008)

What a response! Ok, I may be too late but would love a chance to run some deep divers and throw poppers at mangrove jack.
I frequently harass the local bream population too, and would be happy to give some of these lures a go. 
Cheers,
Tracey


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Can give the deep divers a go outside if the weather ever settles.


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

I will put my hand up for the skinny minnows if more come available.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

good upon-ya, mr.GT  I just love Field Research 
love to test drive/dive a couple minnows ..... targeting Pelagics for the bigger ones ..... jacks,queenies,barra,flatties etc. in estuaries with the smaller 
a 8) idea, me thinks


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

wapstar said:


> I will put my hand up for the skinny minnows if more come available.


i'll help too i guess ;-) bream lures, minnows, deeps - whatever. if it means i need to travel to test them, so be it!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK thanks guys and girls, theres more than enough 'volunteers' so far (as if there wouldn't be!) so I think that I'll be able to find some suitable testers out of the above members.

Thanks again and I'll be in touch asap with the lucky members to get your addresses etc. If I don't pick you, please don't take it personally - there are only so many lures to give out!

Cheers again to Joffa (AKFF member and GT FIshing head honcho) for making this possible 8)


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Davey G said:


> Cheers again to Joffa (AKFF member and GT FIshing head honcho) for making this possible 8)


Yep, good on ya Joffa (whoever you are) for making this available to AKFFers, seems like a great opportunity for members and GT Fishing.


----------



## BillyConnolly (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been having some 'luck' with a variety of surface lures chasing bass lately, would love out the poppers. Also be happy to give the chubby's a go. Will be doing freshwater only.


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi all, many thanks for your support in testing these out for us.

GT Fishing and Leisure is all about providing good kit at affordable prices. (Not much we can do about Stealthdrive prices Im sorry!)

Some of you have responded to our Yak fishng rod thread - stay tuned - waiting for samples! Have had some very cool ideas!

This little project is about getting good quality hardbodies at a reasonable cost with the aim to customising to Australian Market. You can buy these lures direct from http://www.jlvlures.com. The owner (Jack) and I have come to an agreement that allows us to keep the prices in parity here in Australia. Mainly, we order in bulk to keep freight down and assemble locally.

As for the lures, what we would like is written feedback on the following types of things. Fishy pics with lures in big fish gobs would be very nice too!

-How do they cast?
-Do they swim true out of the box or need tuning?
-Hardware - Rings, strong enough for your type of fish? Do you want bigger split rings on them? Hooks, the right type/strong enough?
-Do they cast well?
-Do they sit well on the water?
-Do they fish well?

I think you get the drift! I think you will really like them, Ive caught a few salmon and flatties on the curved (rapala style shad) minnow.

You can either PM me or send feedback to [email protected]

We are working on a mould at the moment for a small crankbait around 40mm for Bream etc. Also a mini popper.....

Ive sold a few on Ebay for around the $5 mark for your reference. Thats where we expect the pricing to be, maybe up to $7 for the larger divers. Thats why we need your feedback before investing serious $$$$

Our website is appaling at the moment, but will be updating it very soon to include the lures - once the web designers comes home!

i hope all that made sense!!!

Regards
Joffa
(a.k.a Geoff)


----------



## BOXINGKANGAROO88 (May 20, 2008)

always happy to try new lures i target bream or flatheads at patterson lakes.you can pick what will work there or what left happy to try anything.
8) 8) 8) 
now thats cooooooooooool

bp


----------



## Goldy85 (Jan 7, 2009)

i'm in... 
if i can i will grab a popper to use for salmon trout...
and another one for bream in the river...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

all lures are goooone. lucky testers have been pm'd 8)

good fishing!


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Davey G, many thanks for organising this! Look forward to reports!
Joffa


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Nope they Don't Work.
Send them back.
Waste of time ;-)

Well that's what I'm Saying till after the Adelaide round of the ABT :twisted: :twisted: :lol:










Just one that liked the lures :twisted: :lol:

Report to date sent to your email Joffa
Thanks for the chance to have a play


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Yee haaa! Nice Black Bream (??) from what I can see! Well done and happy one suckered a good fish!


----------



## RMackie (Jan 26, 2009)

I know im too late  but if there is anything left, im keen to try some of the smaller minnows or something for bream, flathead
good to see some great aussie lures, cant wait to hear how they are going


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

RMackie said:


> I know im too late


correct 8)


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

bugger


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

bugger


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

To those that have provided feedback so far...
THANKS!   
Especially those with videos!

For those that got Fatty Shads...oooopss! I forgot the split ring on the tow point...they will spin without it! PM me and I will fix!    

Im guessing from feedback so far that there will be another trial in a few months......Two or three are great, one or tow not so great. Mixed feedback to date. Will colate and publish results when I get more feedback.

Joffa


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Would love to test out a popper or 2 (for bream) or maybe even a deep diver for some flatties.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

How do they cast? There a little light compared with similar sized lures so are a little hard to get any distance.
-Do they swim true out of the box or need tuning? No, had to do major tuning with both lures.
-Hardware - Rings, strong enough for your type of fish? No
Do you want bigger split rings on them? yes, well at least stronger ones... 
Hooks, the right type/strong enough? No, a little too light 
-Do they cast well? Little too light
-Do they sit well on the water? they float
-Do they fish well? Well I caught a Snapper using the JRM Raptor Minnow. Actually the JRM Raptor Minnow swims quite well and has a good tight action and can be trolled at very slow speeds or fast. I actually think because it is light it actually helps. If you could keep the lure light but improve the strength of the hardware I reckon you would have a top quality lure.....and I might even buy one or a dozen.
The other lure was aJDM-06 Deep Minnow (very similar to the Rapala Xrap 15) havent given it much of a go yet but will do.


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks again!
Common themes to date
Hooks probably one size too big on little shads
Hooks not sharp enough (They ARE VMCs.....)
Rings a little light on larger models.

All noted for next release!

How do people feel about W hooks on their hardbodies??

Re comments about packaging.....working on it, but schmick packaging costs more than most realise!

Looking forward to further feedback! And THANK YOU again for the feedback, I want the warts and all story!
Joffa


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I wonder if they would work on fish in Western Australia ? 8)


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

No way Shorty, the fish over here are too intelligent for that sort if thing.

I use caviar along with a glass of Merlo when I go fishing&#8230;.and that's for the fish.
;-)


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Joffa, while snazzy packaging IS eye catching, it's the last thing on my mind when looking for new lures to try out. Spend the money on R&D and the actual product and people will buy it, even if it comes in a paper bag :lol: .


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Well I caught a Snapper using the JDM-06 Deep Minnow.


 are you sure that's the 06 and not the Raptor hang'n off your snap.there mate. Not sure but it doesn't look like the 06 Deep Minnow to me. :?

Package is fine .... keep the price down without using the fancy stuff.


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Entirely possibly in one of my drunken ringing (split that is!) states and packaging that I put wrong package together....Looks like a Raptor to me. Interested in feedback...had a couple of these with holes like fatty shad. Manufacturer has just recast mould, so we shall see how it goes. I really like the raptor, just needs a little more work....


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

DougOut said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> > Well I caught a Snapper using the JDM-06 Deep Minnow.
> ...


Good spotting Dougy......my mistake, have fixed it up, I hope......maybe a little more creative naming, so dick heads like myself know which is which.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

ArWeTherYet said:


> so dick heads like myself know which is which.


 don't be so hard on yourself Paul .... your the one who caught the Snapper mate :lol:


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey all, dont beat yourself up! Im pleased to see fishy pics!
Its all good...
New models in the pipeworks.....
Joffa


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Jaffa the hooks are good. I've caught half dozen Snapper now, between 38 & 59cms and a big ugly cat fish. The trebles are still sharp and I have only had to straighten one hook.The Raptor seems to be holding up fine........just need to hook a 4+kg fish and see how it goes.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

What ever happened with this?

Did these lures hit the market?

Cheers


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Nativeman said:


> What ever happened with this?
> 
> Did these lures hit the market?
> 
> Cheers


viewtopic.php?f=10&t=31065


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Davey G said:


> Nativeman said:
> 
> 
> > What ever happened with this?
> ...


No Not the same ones. Mr. G


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

what you talkin 'bout willis?


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

I would also happily test out the deep divers for night jew and jacks. The ones shown look like they would get to the type of depth I have in mind.

cheers


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Kitfox said:


> I would also happily test out the deep divers for night jew and jacks. The ones shown look like they would get to the type of depth I have in mind.
> 
> cheers


Its long over...

Now Davey if you go back to the original post you are talking about different Lures..... Are you sleeping or me :shock:

Cheers


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Nativeman said:


> Its long over...
> 
> Now Davey if you go back to the original post you are talking about different Lures..... Are you sleeping or me :shock:
> 
> Cheers


Arhhh yes. Hmmm har hmm errrrr ummm arrrrr yeah. Oops

Buggered if I know... :lol:

All feedback on those lures went directly back to Joffa, I don't think we started a review thread on the site.

Ooops


----------



## Chunglokchong (Aug 9, 2009)

I will go fresh lakes fishing (LBG, Googong etc.) in Snowny & Canberra over the next couple of weeks - Trout, Yellow Belly, Yellow Fin & Carp. You choose for me. Will report early in October '09. Thanks
[mod edit] address removed


----------

